# Is there anything else i need for my mouse



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

He has the following:
3 cages
1 travel cage
3 water bottles
2 wheels
1 igloo house
1 wooden house
1 bed house
1 sofa house
1 unopened box of food
1 unopened bag of mixed food
1 opened box of food
1 opened bag of mixed food
1 funnel
lots of carefresh bedding
pencil box full of treats
2 unopened packs of treats
shredded paper
2 food dishes(i dont use them actually he dont use them)


----------



## mousedog (Feb 15, 2010)

well, you have more stuff than me, and i have no trouble with anything. i have:
2 cages
1 spare fish tank
1 box of opened food
1 box of unopened food
random treats i find in the cupboard
lots of tissues for bedding

but im not a big breeder, so i dont intend to breed that much. if you want to breed alot, then you have the perfect amount of stuff, good luck!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

It's always good to have baytril, ivermectin, and an antifungal on hand. You never know when you will need them.

It's unpleasant to think about, but you might also have on hand items for at-home euthanasia should the need suddenly arise.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I think since you're talking about one pet mouse, it would be a good idea to have some money saved in a 'vet fund'. That would cover any emergencies as I can't imagine most people euthanising their own pets. You can't get baytril in the UK without a prescription from the vet as far as I know, so you can't get that in advance, however you can get ivermectin (sold in PaH as Beaphar spot-on for small animals) and mite sprays.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Those are some very good points, Cait. The concept of having only one or two mice is so foreign to me that I forget that some people do it!


----------

